# New miniature lamancha buckling!



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

I am so excited! I am getting my first mini lamancha! He is on his way this very minute! I can't flippin' wait!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He is just too adorable! Congrats!


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

He is amazing is he an f1 or is he a mini mancha by many generations


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

He is so cute!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

That is ADORABLE.


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

I don't know what generation but I know his mom is a mini manchi too.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Where is he coming from? I'm just beginning with miniManchas, as well. He's definitely a cutie.


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

He came from Winnemucca, Nevada.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

From Desertwinds? Or Creamcupminis? Or somewhere else entirely? There are lots of miniMancha breeders out that way... Not so many over here in the east, though... Anyway, he's a cute little, elf-eared guy...


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

He is so cute!!! Wait until I come and kidnap him lol jk!! Wouldn't be a bad idea though.....


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

I don't think she has a ranch name yet but her name is Celeste Brown.


----------



## dizzygal04 (Jun 6, 2013)

how mini are mini lamancha? just wondering? lamancha are my favorite but i do pygmys and boars. we dont milk.


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

He's pretty small! I'll get some measurements on him and let you know.


----------



## LilQtBear (Jun 25, 2012)

How cute! I have thought of getting into the mini manchas ( I just started mini nubians) but hard enough to find mini nubian people to expand my lines without making my own entirely. Which I am now doing.
mini manchas should be no more than 28" at wither I believe but most don't get that tall at all. Just fyi to the person asking...depends on what generation/% of lamancha in it


----------

